# Opening day buck



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I give credit to Mr. Browne who arrowed this fine buck in Hancock County on opening day. It is a 11 point including a couple of kickers on the bases.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great Buck!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

have anymore pics looks nice!!!!


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Lot 3 available

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Oops lot 2,,,5 boxes of federal

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

